# Words



## Sonata (Jan 29, 2016)

The words are all there
delightful to see
although my fingers
do fight so with me

I want oh so much
to share with you all
the tingles that tell me
hey listen don't fall

Please listen to me
and the words that I write
even though they are mine
I hope they are right

For me to scribble
and hope you agree
what I try to please
is also for thee


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 29, 2016)

hahaaa.. Sonata! Nice to see you writing again.. The words we write are personal, a piece of ourselves.. I understand how difficult it is sometimes to express the things we wish to say...


----------



## Sonata (Jan 29, 2016)

I am glad you liked it Juls - I have no idea where it came from though.  I keep a load of scribbles for ideas but nothing comes of them.  This just happened.  I do not know what I was thinking but to end the last line with "thee"?  And believe me it was not intentional in order to make a rhyme.  It was just there when I hit Post.

I am not a writer as well you know.  But just sometimes words come out whether I like them or not.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 29, 2016)

Wellll, maybe you should read Nellie's newest poem... about inspiration... I think you would completely agree with her...hahaa...


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 29, 2016)

Sonata said:


> I am not a writer as well you know.  But just sometimes words come out whether I like them or not.



You are a writer, Sonata, despite what you say. Your poem describes what we all feel.


----------



## Nellie (Jan 29, 2016)

Sonata said:


> I have no idea where it came from though.  I keep a load of scribbles for ideas but nothing comes of them.  This just happened.  I do not know what I was thinking but to end the last line with "thee"?  And believe me it was not intentional in order to make a rhyme.  It was just there when I hit Post.
> 
> .



Today must have been our day, Sonata. That is how I wrote my poem this morning, too. It just came to me as I wrote. Words can be arranged in ways that make sense, nonsense, rhyme, don't rhyme. Remember the word: _supercalifragilisticexpialidocious_? Some folks make up words.
They are so much fun to play with, aren't they?  These words make one good poem. Thanks!


----------



## Sonata (Jan 30, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Wellll, maybe you should read Nellie's newest poem... about inspiration... I think you would completely agree with her...hahaa...



Of course I will.


----------



## Sonata (Jan 30, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> You are a writer, Sonata, despite what you say. Your poem describes what we all feel.



Thank you for those kind words.  I cannot describe myself as a writer as in my mind a writer knows and plans what they are going to say.  Or maybe hopes they know what they want to say - and I have no idea what words might come out of my head and find themselves appearing on my monitor.

But it is rather nice when something decent appears!


----------



## inkwellness (Jan 30, 2016)

Sonata,

Wow, I think this is one of your best! Without a doubt. That first stanza really sets the tone.


----------



## Sonata (Jan 30, 2016)

Nellie said:


> Today must have been our day, Sonata. That is how I wrote my poem this morning, too. It just came to me as I wrote. Words can be arranged in ways that make sense, nonsense, rhyme, don't rhyme. Remember the word: _supercalifragilisticexpialidocious_? Some folks make up words.
> They are so much fun to play with, aren't they?  These words make one good poem. Thanks!



Thank you Nellie!   I have not been reading properly let alone scribbling for a while due to not being well and being unable to concentrate, or rather I read things but they go in one eye and out the other ear - if you understand what I mean.  But I always enjoy the way you put your words together.

I am so glad that it was our day to be able to grab those words that so often vanish before they can be written.


----------



## Sonata (Jan 30, 2016)

inkwellness said:


> Sonata,
> 
> Wow, I think this is one of your best! Without a doubt. That first stanza really sets the tone.



Thank you for your very kind words.  Words.  Words that seem to gather from nowhere and try so hard to come together - and sometimes actually do.


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Jan 30, 2016)

Sonata said:


> The words are all there
> delightful to see
> although my fingers
> do fight so with me
> ...



I think you're speaking for us all, Sonata. 

Nice poem.


----------

